# Free Ham Radio Classes in Berks County PA



## Laura (Oct 1, 2011)

Just confirmed free ham radio classes given in Berks County PA March 24 . The classes are for anyone who would like to learn about this hobby and for those who wish to obtain tech and or general license. They will be given at the Berks County Fire Training Center, Saturday mornings. Contact tele # 717 445 6229. 
I have found Amateur Radio to be a "must" in prepping . Communication possibilities are numerous in this field.
Do a search for Ham Radio Clubs and a few calls to these clubs for information to find free classes if you have interest. This is a very friendly hobbie. I know by experience and by reading about clubs lending a hand in tutoring and by helping new hams set up with radio communications.
Good luck!


----------

